# wood in the Portland Oregon area



## pdx210 (Aug 2, 2011)

though i'd share this link 

for all your BBQ wood needs He's located in SE Portland 109th & Powell 

http://www.wileyscookingwoods.com/menu.html


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 2, 2011)

If I still lived in Oregon I wouldn't pay a dime for smoking wood.....


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 2, 2011)

You would if you wanted to cook with mesquite & pecan unless you have a line on some here in that case i'm all ears!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool thanks for the post - nice selection of woods that you normally would have to get on the internet or something. I am somewhat lucky in that my folks have a small 6 tree orchard with apple and peach trees so I get all the trimmings!


----------



## roller (Aug 3, 2011)

That market is getting to be very popular now days...


----------

